# Can Clomid Permanently DAMAGE your CYCLE???



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

I'm a bit worried here ......

Dr ******* (miscarriage clinic) put me on clomid (alongside immunology tx) even although I ovulate naturally.

To date, my cycles have ALWAYS been 29 days ON THE BUTTON - but this month (2nd month on clomid) AF has arrived early on day 25.

I am really angry that this has messed up what was a regular cycle.  Does anyone know if my cycles will return to normal now or is there a chance clomid has "messed" me up permanently

Thanks alot girls
Love Gill xo


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Gill,

Sorry your cycle has been disrupted. I'm a PCOSer so Clomid regulated my cycle, and although it hasn't been the same every month (although the last 3 cycles have all been 29 days, 1 on clomid 2 off) they have been much better than without cClomid. It does sometime change your cycle, but I don't think there is any way to tell if it will go back to 29 days on the nose.

Good luck though.
xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Ive been taking clomid for 14 months now and I can confirm that, in some women, it DOES affect the length of your cycles.  However, once you stop clomid treatment your cycles should return to "normal" over the coming months and certainly any changes shouldnt be permanent as none of the drug is retained in your body after about 2 months of stopping treatment.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Clomid effected my cycles but in a good way, regulating them to 32 days.  Before clomid I was getting them anything between 4 and 8 weeks apart.  On the month I did have clomid free (last month) my cycle increased by a couple of days. xxx


----------



## livvie (May 4, 2006)

Have only just found this thread after starting a similar one. My cycle has increased by 2-3 WEEKS (could be more....no sign yet)  on the first dose and with 2 negative pregnancy tests. Feel like I'm going backwards instead of forwards.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Clomid has made my cycle a bit longer, i am always a regular 26 day cycle gal and it was 29 days last time!
I was a bit miffed as it is good to have a regular cycle, as you know whats happening etc.. but then again maybe it does mean its working    I'm hoping its not a permanent thing either.

Livvie, just to say that i was told when i started my 1st cycle that if i hadnt had AF or a BFP by cd35 to ring the clinic as it could be a cyst or similar?? maybe you should give them a call monday.
Good luck. Jo x


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to this board but my cycle was 28 days on the dot and last month 26 days.  This is my second month of clomid and its day 25 so we'll see what happens this time!  

Hope yours settles down soon.

Cx


----------

